# Madonna vs Michael Jackson... whos legacy is bigger?



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

who do u think is a more epic influence in american culture? whos a better dancer? who would win in a fist fight?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 26, 2012)

madonna wins the street fight hands down.
jackson is most likely second to only elvis in american culture
jackson the better dancer for sure.


----------



## apollo4 (Mar 26, 2012)

who really cares.............................


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

apollo4 said:


> who really cares.............................


me. .


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> madonna wins the street fight hands down.
> jackson is most likely second to only elvis in american culture
> jackson the better dancer for sure.


i watched their most popular videos, and i think youre right... except or pop influence. madonna just seemed better because she was way easier to look at.

but i think madonna molded more women than MJ did men.

and maybe MJ did influence music more, but nobody actually dressed like him or anything.

madonna made it cool to ho. she influenced people more.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

PLUS, her legacy isnt over. hopefully she doesnt joe paterno it.


----------



## stak (Mar 26, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> i watched their most popular videos, and i think youre right... except or pop influence. madonna just seemed better because she was way easier to look at.
> 
> but i think madonna molded more women than MJ did men.
> 
> ...



I guess you missed the eighties? The single glove? The red leather jacket?


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

stak said:


> I guess you missed the eighties? The single glove? The red leather jacket?


answer the question, kiddo.


----------

